# Free online fertility event tonight!



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Ladies
the wonderful EFT (Meridian Tapping) practitioner who helped me on my journey to pregnancy and beyond, Sarah Holland, is speaking at a free event tonight for all those preparing to conceive in 2014.

http://www.naturalfertilityexpert.com/FQT/
Fertility Question Time is a *FREE* online event hosted by Andrew Loosely, the founder of Natural Fertility Expert and The Baby Creating Plan. Andrew regularly invites expert fertility guest speakers from around the world to discuss how to use natural methods to optimise your fertility health, and increase your chances of having a baby.*

Next Event: *Thursday 23rd January at 8pm UK time
Andrew Loosely - World renowned Natural Fertility Expert and Sarah Holland the world's leading Fertility EFT Expert. *
Topic: **Your First Steps to Fertility Success* - Discover the First Steps to Take to Improve Your Chance of Conceiving Your Baby 
*Speakers:* *Andrew Loosely* - Chinese Fertility Medicine Expert
*Sarah Holland* - Fertility EFT and Emotional Support Expert

Check it out! x​/links​


----------

